# History wanted on 15 hh bay mare.



## berry (7 September 2011)

I've always wanted to try and trace my mares history. I have loaned her/ owned her for the past 5 1/2 yrs. Her old owner brought her in feb/march 2005 from a yard in horsell Surrey where she was left by previous owners. She was then passported so only has 2 owners on her passport myself being one of them. 
She is roughly 15hh bright bay with a neat White blaze one White sock on front and White sock behind. She also has White hairs at the top of her tail. She is very sensitive about her ears and was quite difficult to bridle when I first got her but is much better now. Can be very excitable and bouncy to ride and is surprisingly strong and can rear when wound up. Loves jumping and is totally bombproof in traffic. Her name on her passport is bramble berry her old owner said this was her name when she brought her. She said she vaguely remembers bring told that the family who used to own her came from somewhere by the coast. 
Any way here's a couple of pics . 















And one of her and her baby 2 months ago





.
Thanks for looking .


----------



## berry (10 September 2011)

No one?? .


----------



## equinim (11 September 2011)

would u say she looked welsh d type


----------



## berry (11 September 2011)

Yes very much so. Everyone reckons she is welsh d x


----------



## berry (21 September 2011)

Bump .


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 September 2011)

Awwww lovely.You keeping her and the foaly??????


----------



## berry (22 September 2011)

Yes will be keeping both!! Have had the mare for about nearly 6 yrs but would just like to trace more of her history, someone must recognise her!!!!!


----------

